# Unir dos fuentes atx para alimentar una pc



## alee_611 (Ene 24, 2009)

ya que voy a adquirir una nueva placa de video, necesitaria mayor potencia en la fuente de alimentacion por lo que quiero saber si puedo unir dos fuentes que tengo?
vi en otros temas modificaciones de fuentes pero sus aplicaciones no son para alimentar una pc
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## santiago (Ene 24, 2009)

como poder se puede, el tema es unir todos los cables    

las fuentes son de la misma capacidad?

saludos


----------



## alee_611 (Ene 24, 2009)

si pero los voltages de salida de las fuentes son diferentes
en la salida de 12v una tira 11,9 y la otra 11 por lo q al ser diferentes los voltages voy a tener una corriente entre ambas fuentes inesesaria
ys i regulo los 12v me difieren los 5v o los 3,3v
yo no le encuentro solucion si alguien lo hizo o sabe como se puede hacer agradeceria la ayuda


----------



## zopilote (Ene 25, 2009)

No es nesesario unir los cables, tan solo usar la otra fuente como una normal, teniendo solo que compartir la tierra (que se hace al atornillarlo) y el cable verde .

Etolipoz


----------



## pasaDEuva (Feb 1, 2009)

Como dice "zopilote" es la forma correcta de hacerlo. Yo tengo en mi gabinete 2 fuentes unidas funcionando juntas es la forma mas barata de lograr buenas corrientes para overclockear sin gastar 140 dolares! jaja.

Lo unico que tenes que hacer es Unir los dos cables verdes de ambas fuentes y 2 cables negros, y listo.

Te envio una foto para que veas las 2 fuentes en el gabinete.

Saludos!


----------



## alee_611 (Feb 13, 2009)

muchas gracias por la ayuda
te hago otra pregunta q tenes un sistema de refrigeracion liquido o le cambiaste los cables por unos verdes
gracias de nuevo


----------



## pasaDEuva (Feb 18, 2009)

simplemente todos los cables estan forrados con "flexos" color verde


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2009)

Lo que yo he hecho es instalar y atornillar las dos fuentes (como ya te dijeron , para compartir las masas, si por algún motivo no pudieras, deberías unirles las carcasas con un cable o juntar un par de cables negros de cada una) , entonces con la mejor alimento la Mother , y con la otra rígidos, DVD, etc.
Yo le puse 1 kohm en serie con cada cable verde (prolijito, aislado con un termocontraible) solo por las dudas no se interfieran, ya que cada fuente tiene su propia referencia interna que funciona aún mientras está apagada, encendida es menos problema ya que ambos verdes van a masa.

Había probado con 5 Kohms pero una no encendía , asi que lo bajé, igual ese valor es arbitrario!

.


----------



## alee_611 (Mar 9, 2009)

lo de la resistencia esta interesante igual ya uni las dos fuentes y tan funcionanado
yo trataba de hacer algo mas prolijo pero bue
les conecte todas las salidas de voltage en paralelo y el cable verde tambien
yo lo q necesitaba era mas potencia para la placa de video (una geforce 9800gt) por lo de alimentar solo los perifericos con una fuente no me era suficiente necesita unir las salidas (especialmente la de 12v) ya que ninguna de las dos creo q se valla a bancar la placa sola
igual muchas gracias


----------



## canival35 (Jun 19, 2009)

hola, yo solo veo 1 cable verde, el que va en el conector hacia la tarjeta madre, el que cuando lo juntas con el negro prende la fuente, cual es el otro verde al que se refieren. porque dicenq ue son dos, y de los cables negros tambien dicen que son dos para acoplar las tierra, pero tiene que ser uno de este mismo conector y otro de los conectores que van a los dispositivos IDE ? o exactame cuales son los que debo de unir, gracias


----------



## canival35 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ya lo hice, solo junte ambos chasis con un cable y dos tornillos,  enciendo manuamente la fuente con el switch I/O, y deje puenteado el cable verde con el negro, una duda que tengo es que cuando toco la lamina ya sea de la fuente o de la computadora y esta encendidase siente como si estubiera cargado, aque se debe esto ? porque deberia de ser masa el chasis, existe carga en este ? y esto podria afectar de cierta forma a los discos duros ? aver si alguein ha tenido algo paresido


----------



## johnnyesp (Feb 4, 2011)

Una pregunta ustedes creen q*UE* se pueden fusionar dos fuente Omega de 800w, 35 ampr, 17,5 amp v1 17,5 amper v2, total 35amp para poder hacer correo son problemas la 9800gx2

Y como seria la fusion de dos fuentes para obtener mas corriente necesaria para una tarjeta de video como esta.

Es verdad q*UE* al Unir los dos cables verdes de ambas fuentes y 2 cables negros, ya se fusionan las fuentes?

Ese cable verda*D* se refieren al cable numero 14 el*■*de ON, y*■*los cables negros pueden ser cualquiera de los cables negros q*UE* se unen.

Yo lo q*UE* quiero e*S* poder tener mas corriente sumar la corriente de ambas fuentes para poder correr la tarjeta de video 9800gx2 *S*in ningun tipo de problemas o*■*de riesgo a quemar la tarjeta. algo. Es posible.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2011)

johnnyesp dijo:


> Una pregunta ustedes creen q*UE* se pueden fusionar dos fuente Omega de 800w, 35 ampr, 17,5 amp v1 17,5 amper v2, total 35amp para poder hacer correo son problemas la 9800gx2
> 
> Y como seria la fusion de dos fuentes para obtener mas corriente necesaria para una tarjeta de video como esta.
> 
> ...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## marcoantonio1282 (Ago 13, 2011)

al hacer eso ustedes  estan haciendo trabajar las  fuenets por separado solamente estan juntando los cables del arranauqe de las fuentes , abria que aclarar solo eso   y  si  de funcionar funciona sisequier hacer  funcionar ambas juntas  es asi como mencionan de juntar todos los cables  pero abri aque ver si se pueden juntar  pienso que  de juntarlos  slamente si ambas fuenetsson   de similares caracteristicas podria jalar corriente mitad y mirtad de no ser asi  pues  jalaria corriente de solamente una  de las fuentes  de la que tiene mayor voltaje .


----------

